

Android Studio 1.0 Released - jekub
https://developer.android.com/sdk/index.html

======
jekub
The original link I wanted to post is :
[http://tools.android.com/recent/androidstudio10released](http://tools.android.com/recent/androidstudio10released)

But this is already posted here :
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=8718353](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=8718353)

But marked as dead so it will never be seen by a lot of people... Is there a
proper way to handle this ?

